# 211K Freezing after phone ring



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

After a brief search in this forum, I haven't seen this problem reported. Has anyone else with a 211K had a problem where, after the phone rings, the receiver simply freezes up. The only way to correct, is to to a power re-boot and go through the whole re-boot process.
This has been going on for well over a year. Finally I had enough & called tech support about 2 months ago & they sent me another 211k. But shortly afterward, the same problem. This is very erratic & happens sporadically...could be days or weeks, but eventually it freezes up again after the phone rings. Anyone had or heard of this issue. It's obviously not a specific receiver or software issue, but I'm thinking maybe a glitch in the 211k since it's done it on (2) different 211k's. Anyone?

Ken


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Unplug phone line from 211.

If you need to report PPV, plug it up temporarily.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Call your phone company - tell them your land line has ring over-voltage and ask them to fix it. If you could - measure it before call, but you'll need a scope to catch a peak value.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Call your phone company - tell them your land line has ring over-voltage and ask them to fix it. If you could - measure it before call, but you'll need a scope to catch a peak value.


Thanks for the info, but I certainly don't have a scope & don't have the slightest clue as to what ring-over voltage means. Around here, I can only hope AT&T knows what it means.

Ken


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Unplug phone line from 211.
> 
> If you need to report PPV, plug it up temporarily.


Yeah, I could do that & it would obviously correct the problem, but it also eliminates being able to see the caller ID on the display. (The lesser of two evils, I guess)..FYI: I have my phone line coming in going into my Monster line conditioner & then out from it to my 211k. I don't suppose this could in any way be causing the problem?

Ken


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

khearrean said:


> FYI: I have my phone line coming in going into my Monster line conditioner & then out from it to my 211k. I don't suppose this could in any way be causing the problem?


Try bypassing the line conditioner and calling your phone.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

jsk said:


> Try bypassing the line conditioner and calling your phone.


Unfortunately I might have to call for days since, as I said in my initial post, this is erratic and may happen once in a day or go several days before it happens. I suppose I could bypass the conditioner indefinitely or at least until it happens again. I also plan on contacting AT&T about the possible ring over-voltage problem that "P Smith" suggested.

Ken


----------

